# gun dog gone bad



## marklil (Oct 27, 2006)

Hello, my husband and I really need some answers. We'd appreciate any help you could give us. We have an 11 mo. old black lab that my husband and sons are training to be duck hunting dog. He's doing really well. But the problem is that he'll be fine one moment and out of the blue attack our 6 yr. old chiuaua. He drew blood on his neck today, and he shows absolutely no warning beforehand. After all the work we've put into him, we don't want to get rid of him. Will it help to get him fixed and if we do, will it ruin him from hunting?? Please help!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Need more info here. When the lab was younger, did the chiuaua ever bite him? Does the lap dog instigate it now? And on a humurous note, what the hell difference does it make if he does off the chiuaua? A chiuaua ain't much of a duck dog.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I once had a male Choc Lab that was great around other dogs. The only dog that he ever actually hated was a friends male beagle. The first time they met the beagle tryed to fight my lab. After that my Lab would wait for the beagle to get close and he would nail him. I think he would have killed him. As gonehuntin' ask in his post did the little dog start all your problems. You may just have to keep them separated somehow.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

My experience is it will not get better, seperate the dogs. Or let the lab assert his dominance.

Your chiwawa will not do well but he will learn his place


----------



## Goldeneye (Feb 24, 2006)

Neutering the lab will almost certainly NOT fix the problem.

Ruining the lab will have no adverse effects on its hunting ability either.

The aggression is a serious and potentially dangerous problem and it cannot be solved via the internet. I suggest you seek professional help to deal with this issue. Could be simply a compatability problem between the dogs, could be a sign of a seriously dangerous animal. Impossible to diagnose withpout seeing the dog.

Good luck, I hope you get a handle on this.


----------



## marklil (Oct 27, 2006)

We really appreciate the time you guys took to try to help us. We still aren't sure what to do but we just wanted to say thanks.


----------



## Flicka (Oct 21, 2005)

Sounds like a good question for the Dog Whisperer on cable.


----------

